# Best access point?



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was just wondering where the best place to access paint creek was i was looking at a few roads away from the city. Anyone know? I would rather fish where there are fewer buildings. I would rather fish outside the city it's more relaxing to me. Feel free to pm me with any info. Thanks


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

The bike/hike trail parallels the creek all the way up to Lake Orion (headwaters), and the stream crosses it at many points along the way. You should be able to hop in at any of these points.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

North of town to silverbell to the bike path to the river!


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks , do you now what is working there right now i was gonna start off with a olive wooly bugger.


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

Whatever you can catch a fish on is HOT for the Paint. :lol:


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ha, ok thanks.


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont know if youve ever fished the PC, but this time of year (IMO) is pretty sparce as far as fish numbers are concerned. I would say 2-3 fish in a DAY are pretty good numbers.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Real good numbers:lol:


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

2-3 are we talking chubs or trout? :lol: Kidding. PC is great to practice yoru "technical" casting. Look to enjoy a nice morning on the creek, not to catch...(and release) a bunch of trout. The trout are there, just pretty difficult to find and catch at times.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## treesniper (Jan 19, 2009)

On the "Paint", nothing and I mean nothing is better than half of a nightcrawler (Preferably the head half) threaded naturally where the worm was torn in half on to a bronze #10 Tru turn aberdeen hook with 4Lb. test Trilene Xl clear line and the smallest possable splitshot to get a natural drift, if possable in low slow water use no splitshot at all. Cast near structure, logs, rocks, current breaks, deep holes with current, ect...dont worry about snags because you will get snagged and bring plenty of hooks. This rig fished on a 5 1/2 to 6 foot light to ultra light spinning rod is killer and I have caught several 20 inch plus Browns using it on Paint Creek. I kept one 22 incher that I had mounted but the rest go back to fight another day. I also get a lot of Rainbows here this way but most are 5 to 12 inches as they are Steelhead Smolt that have yet to leave the river. I fly fish all over but on Paint Creek it can be a waste of time if you want to catch fish. I went out last wednesday eve and caught and released over 25 trout and caught a couple of dandies...so, they are there and anyone who says they are not just doesnt know how to catch them. I would say 50 percent or better of the river is very unproductive and full of creek chubs and other warm water fish including carp, Bluegills and Largemouth Bass. Knowing where the productive areas are is the key to catching the fish and I have been fishing Paint Creek for 20 plus years...so I know the river very well. And no, I wont reveal the hot-spots. Remember, release your to fight another day.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Johnny 2581 said:


> Thanks , do you now what is working there right now i was gonna start off with a olive wooly bugger.


With all this rain, an olive wooly bugger should be a good bet. I've done well with a muddler minnow sz 14. Try a black wooly if the olive doesn't produce. You won't need a very long leader - I've used Gallup's and or Linsemen's leader formulas successfully.

Keep in mind that Sunshine will be your enemy today (if anyone decides to fish today).


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

treesniper said:


> And no, I wont reveal the hot-spots. Remember, release your to fight another day.


 That is fine be me. I am all for working to find fish,it is half the fun and i wasn't planning on keeping any fish so i can do that too Also thanks on the advice.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

If your a good stream fishermen you can find fish, even now in the paint. It all comes down to being willing to use a lot of technics and exploring a lot. I personally do not fly fish, nor do I bait fish..I only toss lures. Small rapala countdowns, small mepps spinners for the most part are what I use. I've only been skunked once this season(my first fishing the paint) on the paint. I've caught fish just about every place I've checked out. 

I will say 4lb test or less is a must for spin fishing. Anything heavier and your wasting your time for the most part. I like 4lb Ande in the paint. -Bryon


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

DE82 said:


> I will say 4lb test or less is a must for spin fishing. Anything heavier and your wasting your time for the most part. I like 4lb Ande in the paint. -Bryon



When fishing bait or flies I would agree. But when chucking hardware fish aren't nearly as line shy. 4lb test is a waste of time you will lose a lot of unneeded lures, 6,8,10, or 12lb test is normally just fine. When casting lures fish don't have time to inspect bait, they hit out of aggresiveness. They don't have time to inspect your line.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

quest32a said:


> When fishing bait or flies I would agree. But when chucking hardware fish aren't nearly as line shy. 4lb test is a waste of time you will lose a lot of unneeded lures, 6,8,10, or 12lb test is normally just fine. When casting lures fish don't have time to inspect bait, they hit out of aggresiveness. They don't have time to inspect your line.


Not in this water, twice I've been on the paint throwing raps with 6b ande clear and having a lot of fish following, when I changed spools to 4lb, the fish were now hitting not just following  

I agree with your point, just not for this body of water.


----------



## DaveMc883 (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually went to the paint the other evening, did not have a ton of time, but I went ahead and tried a 5' UL with 4 lb Trilene and floated #10 hooks with crawlers on them. I have not had the time to explore the river system but I caught plenty of chubs and a few gills in the Goodison area. I fished near Goodison and up off Clarkston Rd. Lots of chubs around Clarkston Rd. but the river up there was faster and had more structure. Next trip will be further up towards downtown Lake Orion and further down towards Rochester. 

I do not have wading gear, but you don't really need it there, and I think I will take my bike and a pair of hand shears next time. There are lots of small foot paths down to the creek, they just need a little TLC. You can ride down a ways and walk in from there.

I will be switching to my other UL next trip, it is the same pole rigged with 6 lb Flouro. It's much stronger and probably less noticeable than 4 lb mono. The UL absorbs more than enough of the shock to get away with braid. Just something to consider....especially with a nice Brown on.

Good luck all. :fish2:


----------

